# Off Season Storage for Snow Removal Equipment



## By-The-Lake (Nov 23, 2007)

I wanted to get some ideas/feedback from small business owners on how/where they store their snow removal equipment for the summer (1 or 2 trucks). I run my business from my home and keep my trailer and mowers there but don't have space for storing the plow and salter. 

I found a great deal on a nearby outdoor storage site last year to store my plow but also have a Blizzard 1.5 CY Ice chaser to store this year. Is it fine to store the salter outside or would it be a better idea to look for indoor storage for both? I guess it would also be handy if they have some equipment to assist in loading the salter back onto the truck. Looking forward to hearing hearing how others do this.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

We store our polycaster outside. Fluid film all the moving parts when you put it away and then again before you put it in the truck. Should be fine. We've done it this way for 4 or 5 years now with no problems


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

I too have been working out of a garage from home for the last 10 years. IT SUCKS. I had a plow rack with caster wheels built so that I can set my plow on it and then turn it sideways and push it up against the side wall of my garage. My flatbed with mowers on it backs into the garage next to it. I have additional storage space rented down at a local storage facility. They offer a covered parking area for RV's/boats that I have a stall rented in for my salt spreader body as well as some empty 275g totes and a pallet of bagged salt. I try not to leave anything out exposed to the weather and direct sun, it just ages your equipment faster.

We are currently looking at a house on 10 acres with two outbuildings. Hope to be in there by the end of April.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ask around with people you know to see if they have building space or know of someone with building space available. 

Both my plows, salter, etc goes in a buddies 40x90' building. His brother puts his plow and stuff in there too. I leave the stuff there until mid November when the building gets filled with boats for the winter.


----------



## snoboss (Oct 19, 2012)

oil and tarp after a good wash


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

We store everything on top of our shipping container full of salt


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

snoboss;1977276 said:


> oil and tarp after a good wash


Same except FF in lieu of oil!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Inside my 40'X60" shop year round.


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

BUFF;1977368 said:


> Inside my 40'X60" shop year round.


Lucky man right there!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

ratherbfishin;1977376 said:


> Lucky man right there!


Should have gone 50'X100'.....


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

Go big or go home...LOL...my dream is a huge garage with a small house...got the opposite going on now!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

By-The-Lake;1976954 said:


> Is it fine to store the salter outside or would it be a better idea to look for indoor storage for both? I guess it would also be handy if they have some equipment to assist in loading the salter back onto the truck. Looking forward to hearing hearing how others do this.


Of course storing indoors is best....if you cant, I would make great efforts to liberaly FF and cover your plows/spreaders with tarps/etc.

We own a shop that we outgrew, so we also have rented space near by....our rented space is used to store plows, spreaders, push spreaders, snow shovels, left over bag material, etc, etc during the summer(along with misc items we rarely use) & then some summer stuff during the winter months. 
Rent is paid 12-18 months at a time & we get a sizeable discount because of this. I'm was shooting to buy more land w/shop (or just land & then build another shop) before the next time its due....but a recent deal fell through. Now Im back on the hunt...


----------



## By-The-Lake (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks very much for sharing your ideas with me. Although I was concerned about storing my salter outdoors, I think after considering my options I will be investing in some Fluid film and tarps for this year and keep my equipment at the same location for now. It is affordable, minutes from home and good for now. I will however be keeping my eyes open for a good deal on indoor storage in the future.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

BUFF;1977368 said:


> Inside my 40'X60" shop year round.


Same here,inside my 41'x 61' shop.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

BUFF;1977368 said:


> Inside my 40'X60" shop year round.


That's a long skinny shop...... LOL!!!

I store everything out doors without issues.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

Also if they're outside and not resting on concrete I wold atleast get some pallets and set them on those instead of just in the dirt or grass.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Inside year round
Winter - Heated 30x40 Shop
Summer - Unheated 60x80 
If you have to leave things outside try and put them out of the sun. I would not tarp - this seems to trap moisture and make things rust.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

leigh;1979897 said:


> Same here,inside my 41'x 61' shop.


Just gotta be bigger lol.


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

Does anyone have a good way to remove a tailgate salt spreader from my F350 dump and idea to store it outside , somewhere where I can get some help to put it back on in the late fall? I am disabled so I know I will probably need 2 or 3 guys to do it. Looks like its a Saltdog aluminum tailgate spreader. Has pins on the sides holding it on Ill try to get a photo. Thinking of putting it on an oak pallet and oil it and get a tarp put some air holes in it like I do with my Western plow thanks to all


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

snowplowking said:


> Does anyone have a good way to remove a tailgate salt spreader from my F350 dump and idea to store it outside , somewhere where I can get some help to put it back on in the late fall? I am disabled so I know I will probably need 2 or 3 guys to do it. Looks like its a Saltdog aluminum tailgate spreader. Has pins on the sides holding it on Ill try to get a photo. Thinking of putting it on an oak pallet and oil it and get a tarp put some air holes in it like I do with my Western plow thanks to all


Do you own a pallet jack? If yes stack pallets under it and lift.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

snowplowking said:


> Does anyone have a good way to remove a tailgate salt spreader from my F350 dump and idea to store it outside , somewhere where I can get some help to put it back on in the late fall? I am disabled so I know I will probably need 2 or 3 guys to do it. Looks like its a Saltdog aluminum tailgate spreader. Has pins on the sides holding it on Ill try to get a photo. Thinking of putting it on an oak pallet and oil it and get a tarp put some air holes in it like I do with my Western plow thanks to all


i used to have a Snoway tailgate spreader. I didn't have to lift the whole thing to put it in the tailgate hitch receiver. I would put it on the ground right under the receiver, spray WD40 liberally in the receiver and on the spreader side, tilt the spreader back until it was in the end of the receiver, then lift and slide it in. Opposite to take it out

The spreader even had little rollers built into it to be able to tilt it on the ground and roll it around. If you don't have. built in wheels, a little dolly will do the same thing

edit: this is a Boss video with a pintle style hitch, but it shows generally what I'm talking about at about the 3:00 minute mark


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

m_ice said:


> Do you own a pallet jack? If yes stack pallets under it and lift.


No I don't own one ty anyway


----------

